# Dog upset stomach help!!



## woowoo (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi, i was wondering if anyone can help with some advice, on tuesday my dog ate something on the street and before i had the chance to get it out his mouth he had wolfed it down, that night he pooped in the house twice and he never does this, we just thought that it was an accident so fed him as normal yesterday and he soiled again last night in the house, this morning i gave him scrambled egg to maybe settle his stomach, but he's just had a runny poo (sorry!!! lol). Am thinking that i should not give him anything to eat until tomorrow tea time (5.30pm) boiled rice and chicken to help settle his stomach and to flush out his bowels, do you think i should try this or go to the vets tomorrow and pay for them to tell me to do this, 
many thanks for the advice,

I should add that his poo's tues/wed night in the house were soft but formed, he had abit of the runs yesterday morning then fed him his breakfast and he's had the runs today a few hours after eating the egg.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Boiled rice and chicken or fish


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Yep, lite diet for a few days, if no improvement or other signs of illness a vet visit


----------



## russ (Jan 21, 2011)

my rottie pup must have picked something up he shouldnt have last week and kept throwing up he couldnt stomach anything so i didnt feed him anything for 24hrs then i bought a pot (500ml)of live natrual yoghurt and gave him it 3 times a day and just plenty of fresh water then the next day i gave him half the amount of his normal food it may not work for everyone but it did mine:thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Live yogurt is brilliant too. 
You could combine the advice already given
Starve him for at least 12 hrs. (I can never hold out for 24) 
Start him off with a small amount of yogurt to line his tum then give him a v small amount of fish and rice (I use fish because my dog sometimes has issues with chicken). 
If after 4 hrs nothing has come out or has come out healthily, do the same again. Bit of yogurt -small amount of fish and rice. 
Gradually build up the size of the meals as he improves, start dropping the yogurt. 
I always keep the yogurt going before the first feed of the day for about a week


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

As long as he is drinking, no food will do him no harm. Boil up some rice, cool the water and give it him to drink, great for an upset tummy and he will be getting some fluids.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

woowoo said:


> Hi, i was wondering if anyone can help with some advice, on tuesday my dog ate something on the street and before i had the chance to get it out his mouth he had wolfed it down, that night he pooped in the house twice and he never does this, we just thought that it was an accident so fed him as normal yesterday and he soiled again last night in the house, this morning i gave him scrambled egg to maybe settle his stomach, but he's just had a runny poo (sorry!!! lol). Am thinking that i should not give him anything to eat until tomorrow tea time (5.30pm) boiled rice and chicken to help settle his stomach and to flush out his bowels, do you think i should try this or go to the vets tomorrow and pay for them to tell me to do this,
> many thanks for the advice,
> 
> I should add that his poo's tues/wed night in the house were soft but formed, he had abit of the runs yesterday morning then fed him his breakfast and he's had the runs today a few hours after eating the egg.


If he is otherwise well in himself ie bright no vomiting and drinking plenty then I wouldnt worry too much, I would try starving him for 24hrs, then a small meal of chicken/fish and rice, grilled or boiled no skin. If it hasnt cleared up by then, might be worth taking him. Depending on what he ate if it was something that was off or rotten, he may have given himself a bacterial infection from it, in which case he may need antibiotics. A good thing to keep in for the future for jippy tums is Protexin Prokolin, all natural, but calms and soothes the gut, solidifies the poos and a pre biotic to put back the good bacteria the gut needs for digestion. Cheapest place is usually on line to get it Vet-Medic - the same medicines as your vet at consistently low prices. is one place, but compare others to find your best price.


----------



## woowoo (Jan 12, 2010)

sorry its taking me so long to reply, but thank you everyone for your help and advice, im just boiling up some rice the now to give to him when its cooled, and ive go the chicken ready. 
Thanks again for all the info and if he hasn't approved i will take him to the vets later on today.
:thumbup:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

woowoo said:


> sorry its taking me so long to reply, but thank you everyone for your help and advice, im just boiling up some rice the now to give to him when its cooled, and ive go the chicken ready.
> Thanks again for all the info and if he hasn't approved i will take him to the vets later on today.
> :thumbup:


Save the water for him to drink, hope hes beter soon:thumbup:


----------

